# Cockapoo versus Cavapoo......



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

............Milly says for those of you who cannot choose - look at my cavapoo face and tell me you wouldn't want one of me


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha Ha the face is so innocent!!! Is Milly???...............................


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

..... but what hides behind that "oh so innocent" expression?

I know from living with Molly that a look that innocent must surely be hiding some naughtiness!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She is very loving and a cuddle monster but likes her own way and is a right Miss bossy knickers to Monty.

She is devious in that she will nick his toys off him. You can almost see the thought process


----------



## emerald (Feb 10, 2012)

sooo cute! are they a little smaller on average than cockapoos?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She is gorgeous!! Have you got pics of her as a puppy as don't think i've ever seen any of her or Monty as puppies.

I think when you see Milly you realise that cockapoos and cavapoos are very similar and all equally as gorgeous!!!

x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Friend of mine wanted a cavapoo but could not afford one went for a yorkie cross poodle from a breeder in south wales. We drove over 180 miles to collect pup breeder never even offered us a cup of tea, pup was in a room with several dogs outside breeder gesticulated to group to point out mum and dad! I do not know how much my friend spent but although she loves her pup it is obvious it was from a "puppy farm" style breeder whos main interest was the £ sign. She has learn't her lesson and will not buy unseen from a website again.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful! You know how much I was nearly swayed by a Cavapoo! Maybe for the next one...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't answer the Cockapoo Versus Cavapoo ... as I am far too Cockapoo'ed ...

But Milly you are gorgeous for sure ... and still a POO I would like to cuddle


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, Milly is cute, but as this is "I Love my Cockapoo" as opposed to "I Love my Poodle cross", I would imagine the answer from the majority of memebers will be Cockapoos all the way.....


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Milly is gorgeous and I would happily have a Cavapoo as adored Daisy our Cavalier King Charles Spaniel who was one of the loveliest dogs we have ever owned. Tough choice between the two breeds


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

emerald said:


> sooo cute! are they a little smaller on average than cockapoos?


Yes generally. Milly is crossed with a mini poodle ( who is actually the stud of quite a few cockapoos on here) and is 12" to the shoulder.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is beautiful and apart from size, most podle crosses have a very very similar look. We met Paddy and Norman again yesterday, one a cavapoo and the other an australian minidoodle both black and when they met weller is was hard to tell who was who, love em!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Milly is just gorgeous and im getting more and more keen on the cavapoos by the day,a lot of them are the double of little miley,i think some of them are a lot like america cockapoos.some you can see the cavalier in them xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Milly is a cutie and has a cheeky glint in her eye! More people seem to be considering the Cavapoo option because of the size. It is great that you have experience of both crosses to give advice to those who are undecided.  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> She is beautiful and apart from size, most podle crosses have a very very similar look. We met Paddy and Norman again yesterday, one a cavapoo and the other an australian minidoodle both black and when they met weller is was hard to tell who was who, love em!!


They're coming to the Bushy Park meet aren't they Karen?


----------

